# Constant leaky anus gas and stomach digestion disorder. Please help me!



## nikhilsign (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am 24, male. I am having this problem since my birth and still looking for solution. I release gas all the time ( 24*7 ) whether I eat something or starve from anus. I don't smell it but people around me always cover their nose when they are near to me . I have this problem since my birth but got to know in school when my friends and people started making fun of me all the time .

To find solution of this problem I went to several doctors but all in vain . Doctors don't try to understand this problem and always prescribe list of medicines or some regular tests . These medicines and test does not help me at all. I also went to homeopathy doctor but still there was no result. I am living in high tension and don't know what to do . My test reports of endoscopy , colonoscopy , CT scan , X ray are normal.

I always feel more gassy after taking meal and unable to empty my stomach completely. My gas and stools are very very smelly . Even a person standing far away from me can smell this gas. Most of the people have this problem from 3,4 or 5 years but seriously guys I have this problem since my birth . *So anyone can please tell me what is the root cause of this problem and what should I do *. Is it because of bacteria or improper working of intestines to digest food.

Right now I am taking raw apple cider vinegar for one month and it is not helping me . *Please help me to cure this problem/disease . *

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Dont give up on the ACV,but also use probiotics..you may have to try differen ones to see wha works for you.

Stop eating candy, and especially the ones with high fructose corn syrup.this will get rid of the smell within days,but the LG will take a little longer.

I recently had a big piece of cake two days in a row,pure sugar though,no HFCS in it.Still got LG for two days I smelled like garbage,and the LG was almost constant..still have LG but dont stink...but I'm paranoid when someone stands next to me or sits behind me.

Its horrible that we cant eat sweet things,but it makes LG..atleast for me

Eventually you will get LG/stink free,you just have to get the flora in your bowels in sync


----------



## nikhilsign (Sep 19, 2013)

thickthighs1 said:


> Dont give up on the ACV,but also use probiotics..you may have to try differen ones to see wha works for you.
> 
> Stop eating candy, and especially the ones with high fructose corn syrup.this will get rid of the smell within days,but the LG will take a little longer.
> 
> ...


 Thanks thickthighs1 for your reply . Can you please suggest me some good probiotics to buy. I searched one on http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/supplements/betaine-hydrochloride.html . Is this good ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried a low choline diet (in case it is TMAU which is also smelly and can be from birth but really is more overall body odor than just gas).

Have you tried a low sulfur diet (which doesn't feed the bacteria that make normal smelly gas anyone can have).

Have you tried 8 Pepto Bismol tablets spread out throughout the day to absorb the sulfur containing gases?

You might read the forum, from science those are about the only suggestions, but some people have found some other things that help but it seems idiosyncratic as to what works for which person.


----------



## nikhilsign (Sep 19, 2013)

Kathleen M. said:


> Have you tried a low choline diet (in case it is TMAU which is also smelly and can be from birth but really is more overall body odor than just gas).
> 
> Have you tried a low sulfur diet (which doesn't feed the bacteria that make normal smelly gas anyone can have).
> 
> ...


Thanks Kathleem M. for your response .

I dont think that I have TMAU because smell is not from overall body.

I will definitely try to follow low sulphur diet .

Right now I am taking culturette probiotic and it is not working.

But can you please help me to identify what is my exact problem because I have this since my birth . I know its very difficult to identify as different people have different symptoms and problems .


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well if the intestinal gas (and just the gas) has a foul odor that is people who have more sulfur reducing bacteria rather than methanogens.

Pepto bind the sulfurous gases and feeding them less sulfur gives them less to work with.

People tend to have a flora that is either predominately methane producing (no odor or very little odor) or sulfur reducing (that odor is deadly thing of the silent but deadly).

But the releasing gas all the time thing, that sounds if anything anatomical and so far no good ideas of what the anatomical issue is. The gas (smelly or not) isn't going to change how the sphincter works. Have you ever had a defectogram or something like that.


----------



## missjay (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello all,

For all those suffering and feeling as if you've come to the end of your tether, I have good news for you. I'm a living testimony that the power of cure is right on your hands. Click the below link to follow my story. You don't have to live in that condition. God's purpose for all human beings is to live a happy and healthy life. Thank you.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/161514-all-of-you-will-be-cured-now/


----------

